# They work!! (epek)



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally got to put one of these heads through an animal. I have been a little frustrated with the company because it seemed like everytime I bought some they were already outdated by a new and improved design. Then when me and another guy ordered some this summer we both got the "newest" version but one had the option of the o-rings and the other didn't...............one head had the groove for them the other didn't :? . If anyone can explain that to me let me know.

Despite the frustrations I kept with it and finally got to try one out on a cow. The pics show the entrance hole. Really big and great blood. I used the o-ring and not the fiber optic. 50 yard shot. On another note my cousin shot a spike with the first version and the entrance hole was nowhere as big and nowhere near the blood trail.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shot, what did the exit wound look like?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

No exit wound, just short of coming out the other side.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The earlier heads were creating good entrance holes, but not fully opened (with high speed bows). We were having great kills, and great results with them, however the blades fully opened just under the skin.

What I have found with the new design are the heads are fully opening 100% at penetration creating bigger entrance holes. We have had kills from a 45 lbs (25 yards) with a hole just like you are showing and a straight pass through both lungs for a quick kill...to a 70+ lbs bow at 20 yards heart shot with the same hole size. Nothing but EXCELLENT results. 

It can be frustrating (maybe) when a company keeps improving the design and you think you have the best, then find out they improved it again. The way I see it is a great company looking to improve perfection. These guys have set the bar high and have no problem exceeding expectations. Good to hear you had a great experience.

BTW...both deer I described were killed with 100 grain heads with the option to use the o-ring...they did not use the optional o-ring and used the installed fiberoptic.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I have the 1st design and they are GREAT!!!!! I've taken 2 bucks with complete pass through and blood everywhere. Any chances of still getting the first design?


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I understand making their product better. I am still curious as to why there was a groove for o-ring in mine and not my cousins although they are the new red version and we ordered them at the same time. 

I will be using them again!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on the cow!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice work on the elk!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

*Excellent* shot placement! Congrats!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oooooowch! You shot me in my heart you A-hole!

Nice job!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I was like, my field points would work too, but that is quite the hole and quite the blood spray on the tree. Thanks for posting up the pics. Still not a fan, but that blood trail looks awesome 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sorry that you received a different design than your cousin. The fiber head was the latest design and was creared for quicker deployment. Jason Bruce of the tv show "Head Hunter Chronicles" liked the "O" ring option. We creared a version with both designs available. I personally dont hav an issue with shooting something with ANY of the designs. 
Good job and congrats on your success. Please go to the epek X-C3 broadhead "like" page on facebook and post your trophy pics.


----------

